# Huffman G519



## Fred Green (Jan 25, 2020)

Hello All,

      I was offered this Huffman G519 this week. I have always wanted a military bike but know absolutely nothing about them. It looks pretty complete but in pretty rough shape. From the photos the Chain ring looks bent. These are the only pictures I have . Can anybody give me a price for this in this condition? The seller is looking for $1,400.  Thanks.

Fred 
Sparta


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 25, 2020)

I'm no expert on these but this bike is legit. Looks to be missing some of the accessroies e.g. light, tool pouch, etc... . I'm thinking that price isn't out of line but I'll let the experts pick this one apart and tell you where your at. V/r Shawn


----------



## Tomato John (Jan 25, 2020)

I agree with Shawn. Can’t tell if the wheels are past their prime but if it were me- I would go for it. Seems like blackout chainrings are relatively easy to find. Tool bag will be the hardest thing to get. Cool bike!


----------



## Whitey1736 (Jan 25, 2020)

Appears to be very restorable from those pictures and pretty darn complete, though may need new rims? How do the hubs look?  I’d say that’s a reasonable price in my opinion as well.


----------



## blackcat (Jan 25, 2020)

Hello Fred;
I would say, like my 2 colleagues above, that you have found a small nugget.
If is the D5187 , it is the oldest  G519 HUFFMAN military bike referenced on the @Mercian  data list.
It is relatevely healthy and complete, missing the DELTA WINNER light (findable) and the toolbag (not easy), the rear rim seems very ill to me but the rest is superb! The price seems good to me too.
Look at the post of @johan willaert  on the restoration of his HUFFMAN, it is the same as this one.
Regards;
Serge


----------



## Mercian (Jan 25, 2020)

Hi,Fred,

Yes, 677 is one of the two codes used by Huffman for these bikes.

I think the number is actually D5187X, where the X is a missing number. 5187 is too short for a number for one of these bikes, and there are known others in D51XXX region. So, not the earliest, but early, and part of the first contract.

If that is correct, and it still has the original forks, these are dated on the rear. Probably 12 in this case, for January 1942. The forks probably are original, since the lower truss supports are welded to the fork, a feature of early Huffman G519 forks. Later ones have the two piece design the same as Columbias..

Please could you check the fork date and share it with us? Also, out of interest, is there a date on the civilian license, this may tell us when it came out of service.

Also, if it's the original rear Morrow hub, it will probably be dated L1, for quarter 1, 1942.

Thanks,

Best Regards,

Adrian.

PS, in case it's of interest, the list Serge mentions is Post 14, here:









						Huffman Dayton G519 Frame Numbers | Military Bicycles
					

Dear All,  In addition to the Westfield Columbia G519 details I've been collecting, I've also collected as many extant Huffman Dayton G519 details from the internet as I could find.  There follows a list of them, which is partly an experiment to find the best way of posting and managing a longer...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Whitey1736 (Jan 25, 2020)

Of course on a serious note, If you want a prime army bike you can always buy this one and let me buy the Huffman 









						Vintage 1930's Pre WWII U.S. Army Bicycle 26" Green Military GAS OIL COLA  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage 1930's Pre WWII U.S. Army Bicycle 26" Green Military GAS OIL COLA at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## Goldslinger (Jan 25, 2020)

I would buy it . Just saw a Columbia frame and fork sell on EBay for over 900 bucks.


----------



## Whitey1736 (Jan 25, 2020)

Hmm Must have missed that one


----------



## johan willaert (Jan 25, 2020)

Someone sent me photos of this bike last week and inquired about its value.
I estimated this one at about 1250-1500.
might have been the seller or another potential buyer


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Jan 25, 2020)

Hey ALL,

A guy named Paul Wright sent me questions and pictures of this same bike back in early April 2018.  When I inquired about the missing serial number he informed me it was a 4  (D51874) and the fork code is 22 (Feb., 1942).  AS I remember, I gave him an account of the missing parts and he also wanted to know the value.  I inquired if he wanted to sell it ( I really was not interested as I already own 1942 Huffman #D50158 presently the earliest military model, I believe on Mercian's Huffman list) , but he never returned that inquiry and I never heard from him after that.  I thought it was interesting that this bike had and original Persons military seat rather then the Mesinger sliding rail usually seen on these early bent tube Huffman's.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## johan willaert (Jan 26, 2020)

Bill, my 1942 Huffman also originally came with a Persons military seat


----------



## johan willaert (Jan 26, 2020)

More on my 1942 Huffman









						1942 G519 Huffman Bike project | Military Bicycles
					

Here's my my latest project which is a 1942 Huffman US Army issue bike.  I purchased this off another member several months ago...  The original finish is still there and I intent to semi-restore this bike keeping as much of the original finish as possible, and replacing broken or missing...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Mercian (Jan 26, 2020)

Hi @Goldslinger



Goldslinger said:


> I would buy it . Just saw a Columbia frame and fork sell on EBay for over 900 bucks.




Please could you send me a link to the auction, or some details if you have them, so I can add them to the listings?

Thanks for your help.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Goldslinger (Jan 26, 2020)

Mercian said:


> Hi @Goldslinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess I should’ve said “Just saw it”. It was back May.


----------



## blackcat (Jan 26, 2020)

Hello;
It's the MG95736  J10
Regards;
Serge


----------



## charnleybob (Jan 26, 2020)

I'm just not seeing $1400 for this.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jan 26, 2020)

What's stamped on that licence plate on the front ?


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Jan 26, 2020)

johan willaert said:


> Bill, my 1942 Huffman also originally came with a Persons military seat



Hey Johan,

If you will remember, I am the one that restored the PERSONS seat for your Huffman.  I looked at the pictures of the restored seat in your 2014 post and that is my work.  I also did the seat for your 1943 women's Columbia.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## johan willaert (Jan 26, 2020)

Yes Bill, and still happy with your work! Would recommend to everyone!


----------



## DaGasMan (Jan 27, 2020)

Fred Green said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I was offered this Huffman G519 this week. I have always wanted a military bike but know absolutely nothing about them. It looks pretty complete but in pretty rough shape. From the photos the Chain ring looks bent. These are the only pictures I have . Can anybody give me a price for this in this condition? The seller is looking for $1,400.  Thanks.
> 
> ...



Fred,
Considering the prices being asked and paid for by voracious collectors in the hobby of military bicycles, you’re not going to loose anything should you part it out. The frame alone will return your investment, of this there is no doubt. I love it the way it stands now, but it would look amazing restored. Good luck.


----------



## Mercian (Jan 27, 2020)

Hi All,

With the confirmation of serial numbers, I can say that it is the latest known one from the first batch of Huffman G519 with the curved down tube. ie, the ones stamped 677.

I doubt very much this would go for parts, but, if there's any real danger of that, (or if you just want to sell it on) please contact me to discuss a possible purchase as a complete bike.

Thanks,

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Whitey1736 (Jan 27, 2020)

I agree with Mercian, I think there are numerous people, myself included,  that would want the bike whole.


----------



## Fred Green (Jan 27, 2020)

Hello All,

     I purchased the bike and will pick it up at the end of February. This will be a restoration and not parted out. I got into this hobby with the intent of getting a military bike. I planned on getting a pre war bike and painting it OD Green. A friend pointed out this forum and I read that the army actually had contracts for bikes. My OCD would never allow me to paint a pre-war after I knew about the contracts. I had given up hope after I saw the prices for complete bikes so I settled on building a couple of pre and post war Schwinns. THEN this bike came along!!!! This makes my day.

     Thank you for all the information and input.

Fred
Sparta


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Jan 27, 2020)

Thank you, Johan.  You are too kind!


----------



## DaGasMan (Jan 27, 2020)

Fred Green said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I purchased the bike and will pick it up at the end of February. This will be a restoration and not parted out. I got into this hobby with the intent of getting a military bike. I planned on getting a pre war bike and painting it OD Green. A friend pointed out this forum and I read that the army actually had contracts for bikes. My OCD would never allow me to paint a pre-war after I knew about the contracts. I had given up hope after I saw the prices for complete bikes so I settled on building a couple of pre and post war Schwinns. THEN this bike came along!!!! This makes my day.
> 
> ...



Good choice Fred. You’ll be done and riding before you know it. 
As you probably already know, this is the best site for accurate
restoration information. There is a wealth of knowledge here in 
its membership. Take lots of photos of your progress. It gives the
rest of us ideas. Best of luck and have fun.


----------



## Tomato John (Jan 27, 2020)

Fred Green said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I purchased the bike and will pick it up at the end of February. This will be a restoration and not parted out. I got into this hobby with the intent of getting a military bike. I planned on getting a pre war bike and painting it OD Green. A friend pointed out this forum and I read that the army actually had contracts for bikes. My OCD would never allow me to paint a pre-war after I knew about the contracts. I had given up hope after I saw the prices for complete bikes so I settled on building a couple of pre and post war Schwinns. THEN this bike came along!!!! This makes my day.
> 
> ...





DaGasMan said:


> Good choice Fred. You’ll be done and riding before you know it.
> As you probably already know, this is the best site for accurate
> restoration information. There is a wealth of knowledge here in
> its membership. Take lots of photos of your progress. It gives the
> rest of us ideas. Best of luck and have fun.



I can’t wait to see this bike come back to life. Thanks for allowing us to have a front row seat. John


----------

